# New 'Shackled City' campaign in UWS Manhattan looking for players



## shmoo2 (Sep 23, 2005)

Gaming group of several 30 somethings meets in Upper West side Manhattan on Saturday afternoons. 

We are soon to start a new 'Shackled City' campaign. We welcome any like minded D&D players who would like to join us.

If you're interested, send me an email, or post to this thread.

Thanks!


----------



## shmoo2 (Dec 6, 2005)

bump


----------

